# commuting in a big city



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I love motorcycles but this guy is really nuts   :eyeroll:

unless you have a really fast internet connection you have to watch it the second time after is been downloaded to really apprecaiate it


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

wow I kept waiting for someone to open there door. Nuts glad I live up north


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

me too, it really keeps you on pins and needles especially when hes going around those long blind turns

http://www.algonet.se/%7Eice-r-r/iceroadracing2b.wmv

here one showing a commute in ND :lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It's even more nuts when one realizes that 80 KMH is just under 50 MPH and most of that was done between 60-100 or 25-63 MPH.

I wouldn't have even tried that 30 years ago when I rode like a maniac.

Just imagine, that is legal in California. No wonder they have road rage.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

WOW!! I spent 19 years in So California and many, many hours on the freeways and the guys on the crotch rockets were nuts in traffic. Saw a couple mirrors come off and a couple get layed down to avoid people changing lanes. Most of the time you can't see them until they are right on you.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

g/o said:


> wow I kept waiting for someone to open there door. Nuts glad I live up north


Me too!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought it was like Japan or China or something.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow what an idiot


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

holy.....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> I thought it was like Japan or China or something.


It says it's a Japanese Highway.... although that is legal in California, and you see many crotch rockets doing something similar...although at much slower speeds! At one point in that video he's doing 140 km/h on that open stretch at the end!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ORGAN DONOR!!!

Bob


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

lol yea i rerember seeing a couple guys weeve in and out in San Diego. You guys need to see how bad the driving is in Mexico City jeese!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> lol yea i rerember seeing a couple guys weeve in and out in San Diego. You guys need to see how bad the driving is in Mexico City jeese!


Heck Mexico City isn't even the worst. I've been to both there and Bombay India, and Bombay is the craziest thing you can ever imagine. Noone follows any traffic rules, stop lights fillup with hundreds of vehicles all pushing forwad into any available space at the front of the line, people pass on all sides at all times.....

Oh... and the kicker of it all. India has a law indicating that you need to let the vehicle in front of you know you are there. So you need to honk at someone ahead of you by law at all times to alert them. All vehicles there have removed their side mirrors. In fact most larger vehicles have a sign on the back of them indicating to "Honk Please!"

You see crazy types like this every single day there. Women sit crossways on the back of scooters with a man driving them around weaving between traffic. I never saw one fall off which was amazing in and of itsself.

You couldn't pay me 100000 a day to drive there. Everywhere we went we had a personal driver hired for $10 a day. Wow


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounded Cool but to bad it didnt load


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

that was amazing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I kept waiting for the crash, used to do that in CA but only allowed 5mph over traffic speed up to speed limit.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If i wait until 5:15 to leave the office the "rush minute" is over and I can ride my Ultra Glide on a normal lane :lol: Ya gotta love ND, open roads and screamin eagle!!

Bob


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bob Don't rub it in thats just another reason to be jealous of ND. I'm about to buy a new sportster and the other two bikes I'm looking at are the new triumph bonneville T-100 and a KLR 650 which I always though would be agreat bike for someone in ND with all the section lines to ride on. Anyway after I mod the Sportster to where I want it I'll get the next one. Got to have something to play with. I plan to have all three by the end of this summer
I like mid size standards for the style of riding I do.

My rush hour commute makes that film look like an open road and I'm not exaggerating at all, 1.5 hours 24 miles of interstate and secondary highways. I would never do it on a bike!

You guys are blessed.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats crazy, but what an idiot :withstupid:


----------

